# update install command does not work on 12.2



## dalpets (Apr 6, 2021)

When I use the  `freebsd-update install` command on the below  code that has resulted from the `freebsd-update fetch` command there is no install.
Help please.
 The following files will be updated as part of updating to 12.2-RELEASE-p5:



```
12.2-RELEASE-p5:

/bin/freebsd-version

/lib/libcrypto.so.111

/rescue/[

/rescue/bectl

/rescue/bsdlabel

/rescue/bunzip2

/rescue/bzcat

/rescue/bzip2

/rescue/camcontrol

/rescue/cat

/rescue/ccdconfig

/rescue/chflags

/rescue/chgrp

/rescue/chio

/rescue/chmod

/rescue/chown

/rescue/chroot

/rescue/clri

/rescue/cp

/rescue/csh

/rescue/date
```

`freebsd-update install`  (doesn't work)


----------



## scottro (Apr 6, 2021)

After that list is shown, are you back at a command prompt? I can't remember the exact sequence, but you might have to hit the spacebar after seeing that list. Sigh, now I'm going to have to do it on a VM so I remember what you see, and by then, someone will have probably answered your question. 


EDIT:
Ok, I did a quick install on a VM. At the end of the list, you should see a colon. At that point, you can hit the space bar which will show the rest of the list and eventually show END and you should be back at a command prompt. 

At that point, you should be able to run `freebsd-update install` and have it work.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 6, 2021)

I see 'END' but no command prompt.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 6, 2021)

Push the letter "Q" on keyboard to get back to the commandline or set it for the old behavior. Q is quicker and works on every machine.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Apr 6, 2021)

The output from freebsd-update is going through the pager - the pager program (think it used to be "more" but is now "less" under 12.x)  is waiting at the end of a page for you to do something.

So if you do "man less" you can read about all the options you have and how to quit the pager.

Someone asked this last year: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/trouble-upgrading-freebsd-12-0-to-12-1.76358/#post-471078

Just putting that link in there because it has some more information that might help others (not saying you should or would have found the previous post - just that it has extra commentary that is useful).


----------

